# ESPN - The Nelsons $ Fined $



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/1018/1447782.html


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It's a stupid fine... the amount is high, the reason it's stupid is based on stupid rules... does that mean when every they pass by a b-ball court they should close their eyes... if so I hope they not driving when it happens.

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree with you, I thought the fines were a bit steep. I just don't really understand that type of rule


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Have they ever really released any details on excactly what occurances happened for this fine to stick. I dont mean a broad overview. I mean something specifically happened so that they where hit with this because Nellie is always overseas checking new talent.


----------



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

I heard Mark Cuban talk about that fine yesterday and he said that all 29 NBA teams do it all the time and some of the teams don't even know it. He thought it was a stupid fine.


----------

